# Gas Prices



## Lonely Travellers 2010 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone... 

We are just looking at booking our spaceship campervan and was wondering how much gas is costing out in Oz these days??

Let me know 

Thanks

Sylvie


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It varies a bit but right now along eastcoast you'll pay about 1.30 -1.40/L and always closer to 1.40 inland moving up to about 1.50+ in remoter areas like Central Australia, NW of WA etc., maybe even more and if you google something like fuel[gas] prices you'll get some sites for prices - we call it petrol here and gas is used for LPG.

You can trim 4c/L off by using vouchers off supermarket dockets when you spend over $30 at Woolworths/BigW or Coles stores, two separate chains that also have service[gas] stations, and if you take a few minutes outside register area of supermarkets you can usually get lucky with discarded register dockets in trolleys or bins to get some extra vouchers.
If you scavenge like that, get over 30L of fuel and keep your docket and buy in an IGA supermarket you can get another 4c/L taken off the price of any groceries on a $30+ buy.

Those Space ships, based on a Toyota Trago I think ain't they?, well they look a bit cramped and though there's a mob called Jucy - Jucy | Campervan Specials Australia - Best Deals On Wheels that may have much the same thing a bit cheaper have you looked at something a touch roomier based on converted mini vans, there being a couple of roughies from likes of Wicked and Hippie Campers but also some not so bad looking, using newer models - Calypso being one company and another [possibly an offshoot from Britz] go under name of backpackervans I think.

But anyway, they could be a fair bit cheaper than the Spaceships which I think are up around the $100/d a mark, though I could be out a bit.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Would anybody here advice engine conversions or something? I mean I have been reading a lot of blogs and sites about it and there are some testimonials that doing such has been great for their gas expenses. Although there are some minor setbacks like the engine performing with less power and speed. I have spoken to some taxi drivers who got their vehicles converted to LPG and thats what they have said. I don't know about the dangers of having an LPG tank in your compartment in case of collisions though... what are your thoughts?


----------

